# Local unstocked River



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

Caught these 3 all on black jigs with a white head tipped with little pieces of shrimp. The one had to have weighed around 8 pounds. Hope everyone is catching them its prime time.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice fish thanks for posting. I got a couple nice ones on Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## Adam welch (Dec 26, 2015)

Where would this river be?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

For what it's worth, most people won't post the specific small stream that's fished. I can tell you with a little bit of research and drive time, you can find many awesome spots.


----------



## Adam welch (Dec 26, 2015)

Has anyone fished cowles creek in geneva state park. 
What about arcola creek in Madison. Any luck with either?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Adam welch said:


> Has anyone fished cowles creek in geneva state park.
> What about arcola creek in Madison. Any luck with either?


There are fish in them but nowhere what they used to be 8-10 years ago.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Last year I hit both one day, arcola is swampy and woode d up stream but then private property starts, I fish the lake at the mouth, cowles is wooded on one side and lots of log jams more walking than fishing, caught nothing, did better at arcola casting the lake with the right winds so it’s not muddied up.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

I went 6 for 11 at cowles creek at the mouth a few days ago. I threw everything at them, fresh eggs, crawlers, and emeralds. The only thing i caught them on were jig and maggots. I didnt get a single bite with a regular dead drift. I had to jig it to get hits. 6 other guys down there didnt catch but one fish. Jigging was the ticket.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

dunkxn said:


> "tipped with little pieces of shrimp".


Jeez! Now everyone is going to know the "secret" bait and catch All the fish!(You could have just let them alone with their little sacks of "special cured eggs" and catching a fish occasionally!)


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Jeez! Now everyone is going to know the "secret" bait and catch All the fish!(You could have just let them alone with their little sacks of "special cured eggs" and catching a fish occasionally!)


oops i meant "tipped with maggots"


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree. No need to use the "s" word. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

